# Strings library with glissando?



## LML88 (Nov 17, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone could recomend me a strings library that includes glissando?

I currently have cinestrings that does everything I want, but I quite often find myself when writing more intimate sections longing for some glide, which cinestrings doesn't really do.

It's quite difficult too, because obviously I don't particularly want to buy a whole new strings library when I already have cinestrings that does virtually everything I need apart from that.
If I were to buy a new one, I'd want perhaps a smaller library that would compliment cinestrings by offering up some extra articulations rather than something that includes everything I already have, and so would hardly be very good "bang for buck", so to speak.

Does such a product exist? Or would I have to buy a very large library?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 17, 2016)

Well, I know you're looking for something very specific and don't want a large library, but I don't know of any that you can just get something pared down and have it have glissandi in it - most likely it would have some longs, shorts, and staccato and pizzicato. 

However, Hollywood Strings Gold is on sale and they have runs (which I believe is what you're looking for). You can get it here for $107 which seems like a great deal to me.:
http://everyplugin.com/hollywood-strings-gold.html


----------



## calebfaith (Nov 17, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Well, I know you're looking for something very specific and don't want a large library, but I don't know of any that you can just get something pared down and have it have glissandi in it - most likely it would have some longs, shorts, and staccato and pizzicato.
> 
> However, Hollywood Strings Gold is on sale and they have runs (which I believe is what you're looking for). You can get it here for $107 which seems like a great deal to me.:
> http://everyplugin.com/hollywood-strings-gold.html



They also have portamento


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 17, 2016)

Is there a difference between glissando and portamento in strings?


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 17, 2016)

There certainly is a distinction. Portamento is a form of bowing, whereas glissando is an extended technique. The term glissando is never used as a means to indicate a portamento (i.e. slurred legato with slight pitch shift), and the term portamento is never used to indicate a more _spacious_ glissando (generally a broader, more coloristic portamento), which is never really used as part of a musical phrase. Instead, a glissando functions as a coloristic effect.


----------



## procreative (Nov 17, 2016)

Well these are on offer ($44 each) and for just Legato mainly (but also have some short Dynamic Bowingswith both regular fingered and portamento glide they are not bad and the section sizes are not far off Cinestrings:

https://8dio.com/instrument/grandiose-violins-bundle/
https://8dio.com/instrument/agitato-grandiose-ensemble-violas-vst-au-aax-kontakt-instruments/
https://8dio.com/instrument/agitato-grandiose-cellos-vst/


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 18, 2016)

Mithrandir said:


> There certainly is a distinction. Portamento is a form of bowing, whereas glissando is an extended technique. The term glissando is never used as a means to indicate a portamento (i.e. slurred legato with slight pitch shift), and the term portamento is never used to indicate a more _spacious_ glissando (generally a broader, more coloristic portamento), which is never really used as part of a musical phrase. Instead, a glissando functions as a coloristic effect.


This is really helpful. Being a singer and pianist, these terms mean very different things: you can't do portamento on the piano, and so glissando is all that's possible. This is achieved by taking the fingernails/back of the hand and with the palm facing partially upwards you run along the white keys. Black key glissandi are possible with the flat of the hand, but trickier.

For singing, you almost never see glissando, and portamento is much more common and can be a short figure or a long, drawn out one, and always with vibrato. Without vibrato, it's a slide or a glissando, but there's usually no notation to distinguish between the two - it's either a stylistic thing the singer decides upon, or if notated, you still have to decide if portamento (vibrato) or glissando (non-vibrato).

So what physically is a violinist doing for portamento vs. glissando? Is it similar to that for singers as far as vibrato and notation are concerned?


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 18, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> So what physically is a violinist doing for portamento vs. glissando? Is it similar to that for singers as far as vibrato and notation are concerned?


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 18, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


>



Great video, thank you!


----------



## Tysmall (Nov 18, 2016)

8dio and i believe spitfire's sable has glissando .. mural might even too (now symphonic strings). I can't remember off the top of my head but I know somewhere in my strings there is a glissando patch or two.


----------



## LML88 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thank you for the recomendations, everybody. I'll be she to go throw and check all of those out.
I suppose now it's just which to pick that would best match with cinestrings. The hunt begins  

I too didn't know there was truly a difference between glissando and portemento.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 18, 2016)

I know that at least this library from Aria Sounds has a "Glissando" patch. http://ariasounds.com/symphonic_strings_kontakt_orchestral_violin_1.html


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Nov 18, 2016)

You might also check out LASS Lite. It has lovely tempo controllable glisses. Pretty dry though, so it needs some treatment to sit comfortably with Cinestrings.


----------



## LML88 (Nov 18, 2016)

rottoy said:


> I know that at least this library from Aria Sounds has a "Glissando" patch. http://ariasounds.com/symphonic_strings_kontakt_orchestral_violin_1.html



Those look interesting, thank you!


----------



## LML88 (Nov 18, 2016)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> You might also check out LASS Lite. It has lovely tempo controllable glisses. Pretty dry though, so it needs some treatment to sit comfortably with Cinestrings.



Interesting, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 18, 2016)

LML88 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could recomend me a strings library that includes glissando?
> 
> I currently have cinestrings that does everything I want, but I quite often find myself when writing more intimate sections longing for some glide, which cinestrings doesn't really do.
> 
> ...



There is a playable descent glissando Patch within Berlin Strings.


----------



## LML88 (Nov 18, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> There is a playable descent glissando Patch within Berlin Strings.



Shame it's nearly £800  thanks for the reply


----------



## procreative (Nov 18, 2016)

This has dry samples, not used it but you can create your own glissando: http://dynamicsoundsampling.com/products/stringfx.htm



Pretty sure there is a Sony Scoring Stage impulse response somewehere out there?


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Nov 22, 2016)

procreative said:


> Pretty sure there is a Sony Scoring Stage impulse response somewehere out there?



As far as I've heard, Sony (like Air), doesn't allow recording of IRs of the Scoring Stage. But if you have CinePerc you more or less already have one


----------



## Daniel Petras (Apr 29, 2017)

Was just searching for this and the new Albion 1 has some nice strings glisses.


----------



## The Darris (Apr 29, 2017)

Honestly, the best portamento strings legato I've used is Spitfire Audio's Chamber Strings. The Smaller section sizes make it fairly ideal for very intimate sounding string lines. Also, recorded in Air lends itself to sounding bigger than they are which is nice. I would consider it as a viable option as it also has the most comprehensive articulation list compared to all the other Kontakt libraries.


----------

